
Bill Nye ‘The Science Guy’ Hits Evolution Deniers - wmwong
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2012/08/bill-nye-the-science-guy-hits-evolution-deniers/
======
Mithrandir
The original video: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHbYJfwFgOU>

